
The Ironic Weirdness of Apple and Intel vs. Qualcomm - hack_mmmm
https://www.technewsworld.com/story/85092.html
======
bediger4000
I'd read this article for irony only. It's written by Rob Enderle, the Area 51
of Tech Reporting. I realise this smacks of denying the message because of who
the messenger is, but Enderle rabidly backed SCO during the whole "SCO owns
Linux" litigation fiasco. For all the wrong reasons, too. I don't think you
can even trust his irony.

~~~
hack_mmmm
Well, there’s a lot in the article which will become clear(affirmed) in the
next 1 year or so..

